
“Avoid Buying New Domain Extensions” Says Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) - ayh
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/07/how-threats-against-domain-names-used-censor-content
======
jwilk
Please use the original title.

~~~
discombobulate
Looks like the person who submitted the post has an axe to grind. Found this
in their comment history:

'Agreed. Name/Enom support has gone to complete sh*t. They are putting all the
money into marketing crap new TLDs.'

I own a few new gTLD's. That's why I know about them. So I'm not unbias. What
I would recommend is, do your own research! Figure out what makes a good
domain. What makes sense in your particular situation. I don't think I can be
fairer in my evaluation than that!

------
cjsuk
This is sensible. Also the established TLDs seem to have a larger clue stick.
Look at the recent .io domain shenanigans: [https://thehackerblog.com/the-io-
error-taking-control-of-all...](https://thehackerblog.com/the-io-error-taking-
control-of-all-io-domains-with-a-targeted-registration/index.html)

~~~
discombobulate
The market for the new gTLDs is consolidating. They're not a one-man shop,
like .io was. Donuts Inc. secured a $100mm in funding, for example.

The namespace is wide open. You can get cheap names which look great, are easy
to say, short, & memorable. Brand names. Keyword rich. They may not be the
best for some markets, given. For forward-thinking demographics, the inverse
is probably true. They're not going away. There're more coming. Large
companies use them.

------
michaelmrose
Can we just have a successor to the current dns system that isn't owned and
controlled by the US already?

~~~
splintercell
What do you think about ENS - Ethereum Naming System?

Of all the attempts at making an alternate name resolution system, Ethereum's
ENS seem to have the most amount of interest and investment going in.

------
guillon
Thy also wrote "use .ONION" domain names instead, right?

